# Piano..



## Radioheader

Hello, I don't read music sheet, I play from Youtube Piano Tutorials but I have some questions that always jump into my mind without having answers to them:

- Will learning reading music sheets (understanding notes) will help me in playing some difficult complex pieces that make you think for a while that you should have more than two hands to play it, and also the ones with completely different and hard rhythms between two hands? or is it just something that has to do with practicing?

-Could artists and piano players play sheet they read for a first time perfectly if you gave it to them?

- Sometimes when I stop playing some songs or pieces of music for a long time, I forgot how to play it (but I can remember how to do so if I just re-watch the tutorial or try to practice it for like minutes). Is that common even for professional piano players? Would it be different if I learned music sheets?

- Can some people really play things if you make them hear it for the first time?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Radioheader said:


> Hello, I don't read music sheet, I play from Youtube Piano Tutorials but I have some questions that always jump into my mind without having answers to them:
> 
> - Will learning reading music sheets (understanding notes) will help me in playing some difficult complex pieces that make you think for a while that you should have more than two hands to play it, and also the ones with completely different and hard rhythms between two hands? or is it just something that has to do with practicing?
> 
> -Could artists and piano players play sheet they read for a first time perfectly if you gave it to them?
> 
> - Sometimes when I stop playing some songs or pieces of music for a long time, I forgot how to play it (but I can remember how to do so if I just re-watch the tutorial or try to practice it for like minutes). Is that common even for professional piano players? Would it be different if I learned music sheets?
> 
> - Can some people really play things if you make them hear it for the first time?


You must be able to read music if you want to play anything but very simple pieces. And yes lots of practice is required to play hard pieces well. Playing hands together actually becomes much easier as you advance but you must practice hands separate a lot.

All professional piano players can sight-read but even the best sight-readers cannot play a complex pieces they've just seen for the first time at full tempo. Sure they can play perfectly simpler pieces but no one will be able to sight-read and play perfectly Bach's Fugue in C major from his WTC 1, for example.

Yes, it's common to forget a piece if you haven't played it in awhile. The key to long-term memory is to learn the piece in phases over a longer time. That way memory tends to last longer.


----------



## Pugg

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> You must be able to read music if you want to play anything but very simple pieces. And yes lots of practice is required to play hard pieces well. Playing hands together actually becomes much easier as you advance but you must practice hands separate a lot.
> 
> All professional piano players can sight-read but even the best sight-readers cannot play a complex pieces they've just seen for the first time at full tempo. Sure they can play perfectly simpler pieces but no one will be able to sight-read and play perfectly Bach's Fugue in C major from his WTC 1, for example.
> 
> Yes, it's common to forget a piece if you haven't played it in awhile. The key to long-term memory is to learn the piece in phases over a longer time. That way memory tends to last longer.


Nothing to add :tiphat:


----------



## Radioheader

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> You must be able to read music if you want to play anything but very simple pieces. And yes lots of practice is required to play hard pieces well. Playing hands together actually becomes much easier as you advance but you must practice hands separate a lot.
> 
> All professional piano players can sight-read but even the best sight-readers cannot play a complex pieces they've just seen for the first time at full tempo. Sure they can play perfectly simpler pieces but no one will be able to sight-read and play perfectly Bach's Fugue in C major from his WTC 1, for example.
> 
> Yes, it's common to forget a piece if you haven't played it in awhile. The key to long-term memory is to learn the piece in phases over a longer time. That way memory tends to last longer.


Thank you.
Will keep learning and practicing to play more and more of music pieces make the hard ones become more easy to play? 
Like a piece seem complicated and hard to play, but then you learn other pieces and keep practicing and playing, will it help you in the first one (the hard one)? will it improve your ability to play and learn fast in general?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Radioheader said:


> Thank you.
> Will keep learning and practicing to play more and more of music pieces make the hard ones become more easy to play?
> Like a piece seem complicated and hard to play, but then you learn other pieces and keep practicing and playing, will it help you in the first one (the hard one)? will it improve your ability to play and learn fast in general?


The pieces you choose to play are crucial in your learning to play better. Playing pieces with the same level of difficulty and requiring no new technique will not help you learn new skills. For example, if you want to learn a piece that needs fast octave playing, the only way to play that piece is to practice octaves. In general I think the key is to pick pieces that make you learn something new that is challenging enough and letting you develop a new technique but not too challenging to frustrate you. Music programs like the Royal Conservatory of Music here in Canada have specially developed levels with music chosen carefully to help you gradually learn new skills. If you're going to teach yourself, I advise you to do some research to find out a good learning repertoire.


----------

